# JD 5303 tach/hour meter



## GPS (Feb 15, 2019)

John Deere 5303 RE252154 Instrument Cluster. Tach/hour meter stopped working. I have 12V & ground at back of instrument cluster and .4 to 1.5 hertz from the Magnetic Pick Up Sensor. Does this instrument cluster have to be programed?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Should be just plug and play, but check the part number of the replacement instrument cluster. If you are using a tractor for the US domestic market the cluster carries a part number of RE253985 or SJ24088 if you have the single PTO. This second part number is a substitute for OEM part RE252154.


----------

